# Книги Ф. Липса



## ostovest (10 Сен 2017)

Здравствуйте уважаемые друзья. Очень прошу вашей помощи найти книгу Липса "Об искусстве баянной транскрипции". Заказать возможности нет так как нахожусь в Донецке. Если кто-нибудь сможет выслать буду очень благодарен. Также буду очень вам признателен за другие книги касающиеся баянной педагогики и исполнительству. Заранее спасибо. Всех благ.
Эл. адрес : [email protected]


----------



## sergius-sergius (10 Сен 2017)

Читайте на здоровье!


----------



## ostovest (10 Сен 2017)

Спасибо большое.


----------



## kor-ag (11 Сен 2017)

sergius Огромное вам Спасибо


----------



## chernov (11 Сен 2017)

sergius-sergius писал:


> Читайте на здоровье!


----------



## chernov (11 Сен 2017)

chernov писал:


> sergius-sergius писал:Читайте на здоровье!


Очень нужная книга! Огромное спасибо.


----------



## sergius-sergius (14 Сен 2017)

Интересная работа на тему звукоизвлечения на баяне.
Рекомендую.


----------

